# Light for beer commercial



## z_Colbster (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm looking for a battery-powered LED light solution for a beer commercial. We want to light the beer bottle from behind to make the beer appear to glow and show up better on film. If you have experience/skills in creating custom LED lights that could be attached to the back of a full beer bottle, please reply to this thread and we can talk about solutions, potential fees etc! Thanks.


----------



## FlexfireLEDs (Mar 6, 2012)

You could do a small strip (1 inch) of LED strip lighting with an 8AA battery pack. Which color were you looking to use? You can put them on the bottom side of the beerbottle and make whe whole think illuminate. An in-line dimmer can also adjust the brightness.



z_Colbster said:


> I'm looking for a battery-powered LED light solution for a beer commercial. We want to light the beer bottle from behind to make the beer appear to glow and show up better on film. If you have experience/skills in creating custom LED lights that could be attached to the back of a full beer bottle, please reply to this thread and we can talk about solutions, potential fees etc! Thanks.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 6, 2012)

I have some important considerations.

1. How opaque is the beer? If it's a pale sort, this is an easy project and I could make you a 3xAA coaster that will light up the beer. If it's a dark type, then this will require quite a bit of output.

2. How bright are the video lights? The beer-light will have to make the beer look bright under video lights, this increases the lighting needs.

3. What is done with the beer? Shown at a distance, up close, drunk from? How long will the light have to work?

The optical properties of the beer and bottle come into play, especially if you want it to look like it is glowing, or merely bright and cheerful, rather than like it has glowing blobs in it.


----------

